# Strange Crested Gecko behaviour - shaky legs?



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi there, just wondering if anybody could offer some advice or insight as to what may be wrong with my Crested Gecko.
We have a female, Cinnamon, who is currently in a viv with another female and a male. This arrangement has caused no issue whatsoever for months, and they have bred and eggs have been laid which have hatched. They are kept at room temperature and calcium levels are ok, feeding well on crickets and CGD.
However, starting last night, Cinnamon has been very restless and 'thrashing' about the viv, and on closer inspection her legs and toes are shaking. She has hardly stopped jumping around and is normally well asleep by now - very unusual for her  Any insight as to what may be the matter will be much appreciated, thank you!

Shona


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there,

It sounds like it might be a calcium crash...when you say her calcium levels are ok....what have you checked to test this? 
I have had a cave gecko with these symptoms and it took her months to recover, liquid calcium and lots of hand feeding etc and now is a lovely pet, but when she tries to lay even unfertile eggs, it sends her right back to that same place where she was shaking, cannot hold her own weight up etc. 

Without seeing the gecko it's hard to say, but it does sound suspect. I would probably take her to the vets to be sure, they can give her calcium injections if they feel that is the issue...

So sorry this seems to have happened to you, I hope she is ok..

Anna


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Anna,

Thank you for replying! Yes Cinnamon is very lethargic and she seems in distress, throwing her head and body around. She eats well on CGD and takes calcium dusted crickets and has only laid a few times, but we have never been able to see her calcium sacks. She is currently sitting on a vine but her back leg is hanging off and is shaking, I've never seen her like this...

Following on from what you've said I'll take her to the vet, this sounds potentially more serious than I thought, though I'd get an opinion here before making the hundred mile or so trek 

Thank you again!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I would definately give them a call for sure, but i think it does sound like a potential crash...it sometimes happens just after laying eggs, as all the calcium goes into them, and they are left very weak.

Fingers crossed the vets will do something....also get yourself some soluble calcium, I have it here and its great in "emergencies" to tide you over until a vet can look at them.

Anna


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

Have just called the vets, waiting to hear back from them and hoping they can help


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like MBD, ive heard this can cause shaking legs.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

what diet is she on ?
Calcium crash is probable also an overdose of calcium and other rep vitamins can cause the same symptoms so yes I would say talk to a vet .


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

My bet is M.B.D, if your not providing uvb at an adequate level, then all the calcium in the world wont do a thing.

A vet is deff the first course of action though, as any advice you get here is mearly speculation. 

Good luck, let us know how it goes

Jay


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a quick update on our poorly crestie.

We got some calcium shots from our local vet that night, our rep vet is two and a half hours (each way) away, so we had a phone consultation with him. He had 2 trains of thought. Calcium crash or a neuro problem, either one we were doing all we could with the injections and a long car journey with her so ill was un-advised. 

For 2 or 3 days she appeared barely alive, limp and all I can describe as 'fitting'. We kept up the shots and syringe fed her. BUT last night she fed from the spoon herself and climbed! (she's been moved to a juveniles viv with no eco earth) Shes still a long long way from being herself, and I can see a lot of tlc being administered but fingers crossed she now going in the right direction!!! 

Thanks to everyone who replied, your support and advice was really appreciated.

I'd like what we've been through/going through to be a warning to everyone keeping cresties, she was the biggest we have, fit and healthy and didn't over-lay so it can literally happen to any


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I would recommend putting her under UV to help aid her recovery .

Great news that she is on the up !!!


----------

